# Glaskuppel für display erstellen



## Acidflash (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne für meine Website ein möglichst realistisches Displayfenster erstellen
Es soll so aussehen als wäre es aus Glass und ein wenig nach außen hin gewölbt worunter sich eine Flüssigkeit befindet. In ihm erscheint der Name des jeweilig ausgewähltem Menüs. Name und Flüssigkeit habe ich schon, jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Art transparente Glasskuppel darüber.
Ich habe schon überlegt sie so wie einen der typischen AquaButtons zu erstellen jedoch komme ich zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebniss, das auch transparent ist, so dass man die Flüssigkeit und den Text darunter erkennen kann.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dabei weiterhelfen und könnt mir eine gute Methode verraten.
Achja die Glasskuppel muss die Maße 200x50 Pixel haben, damit ich sie in mein Layout einbinden kann.

Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus

Gruß Acidflash


----------



## The_Maegges (12. April 2006)

Kannst du deine bisherigen Ergebnisse mal posten, damit man ein besseres Bild davon bekommt, was du willst?
Zudem könnte man dann auch Ergänzugen auf das bisherige Werk geben.


----------



## Acidflash (13. April 2006)

ok hier hab ich mal mein Ergebnis, womit ich mal garnicht zufrieden bin, da es einfach nicht realistisch genug ausschaut.
Das grüne soll nur als Beispiel für die Flüssigkeit sein, welche man genauso nachträglich wie den Text unter der Glasskuppel sehen soll

achja und ich habe mal wieder das Problem, dass der Rand nicht sauber ist, da bräuchte ich auch nochmal nen kleinen Tipp zu wie dies zu verhindern ist, ohne ihn weich zu zeichnen.


----------



## Frapet (18. April 2006)

Such mal bei Google (oder sonstwo) nach "Glass Orb" oder "Aquabutton".
Da findet man ziemlich viel.

Oder du bedienst dich der Forumsuche... 

Edit:
Hab grad gelesen dass du Aquabuttons eh schon probiert hast.
Naja, ein (nein, mehrere!) gute Tuts gibts bei http://www.thewebmachine.com/
Ich hoffe das hilft 

Und wegen den Kanten:
Das heißt "Antialiasing" und das verhinderst du wenn du beim Ellipsenwerkzeug (Auswahlwerkzeug) die "Glätten" Checkbox anhakst.


----------



## shr1k3 (18. April 2006)

Schau dir am besten ein paar Tutorials an! 

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/stylebutton.htm

Evtl. findest du hier auch was: http://www.good-tutorials.com/

oder such einfach nach einen Chrome Effekt und nimm die Deckkraft aus der Fläche, so das nur die Effekte zu sehen sind! Das dürfte wie eine Glaskuppel aussehen!


----------



## DonPascuale (19. April 2006)

Huhu, Acidflash

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du deinen Button mit den Ellipsen Werkzeug erstellt hast. Damit der Rand nicht Pixlig aussieht, kannst du einfach den Hacken bei Glätten (eng. Anti Alaysing) setzen. (siehe Anhang)



Gruss DonPascuale

Edit:
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Frapet in seinen Post schon geholfen hat. Da war ich wohl wieder zu ungründlich im durchlesen.


----------



## Acidflash (19. April 2006)

hey vielen dank leute für eure tipps,

zum antialiasing: das ist ja das problem, ich hatte glätten ja schon aktiviert, dennoch wurden diese treppchen gebildet

zum Glass: hab einfach meine version mal verwendet und in meinem projekt schaut es eigentlich schon ausreichend gut aus, werde aber dennoch schauen, ob ich mit hilfe weiterer tutorials was besseres zustande bekomme, wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr ja mal eure ergebnisse posten


----------



## shr1k3 (19. April 2006)

Hier sind mal meine Ergebnisse!
Wenn du die PSD-Datei haben willst dann sag bescheid, dann lad ich sie dir hoch!


----------

